# Trying to find the right Mondo size for my feet (32 TM-3)



## stevebottletw (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm trying to get some advice to find the right size of my new pair of boots. I currently have a Burton ION US 10.5. It feels comfortable but I always feel some space in the toe area. After reading many posts about sizing in the forum, I tried to find my Mondo size. Here are the measures (photos attached at the end of the post)

Left foot: 26.2 cm long, 10.8 cm wide  10 cm wide (updated thanks to @Radialhead)
Right foot: 26.6 cm long, 10.8 cm wide 10.3 cm wide (updated thanks to @Radialhead)
According to this, I'm around US 8.5 or US 9 (it means that my old boots were way too big?). I ordered ThrityTwo TM-3 boots from the size US 9 (Mondo 27 cm) to the size US 10 (Mondo 28cm). The US 10 one arrives today and I tried them on. Out of surprise, it is very hard to get my foot in (I'm wearing Smartwool PhD Pro socks). The ankle area of the liner is very tight and it took me good 5 minutes to push my foot into the boots, is it usual for the boots that are of the right size?

In the boot I feel very snug, it does feel like the boots move very fast with my feet. However there are some pressure from the top of the foot that makes me a little uncomfortable. Also, my toes are toughing the front of the liner and the liner is pushing my front-most toe back a little and it curls a little bit. My understanding is that heat molding might help with these two issues, is that the case? I'm fine with taking the boots to the shop to do heat molding, but I want to take the boots of the right size because supposedly I can't return molded boots. The TM-3 of size US 9 is coming next week, but I really doubt if I can put my feet into the boots. I have really hard time pushing my feet pass the ankle area of the boots even I loosen up all the laces and the liner.

So overall a couple questions

It was very hard to put my feet inside the boots that are smaller than my current one, very hard to go pass the ankle area of the boots and my feet stuck there, is that expected?
I feel some pressure from the top of my foot and the front-most toes curl a little bit, should I be concerned with this? would heat molding solve the issue?

Thanks!

Here are some photos I took


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

As your boots pack out your foot moves further back into the boot giving room for your toes so if you can put up with a tight fit for the first few days you will enjoy a better fit as the boots pack out. 

I started in 29cm boots, now I am in my correct mondo size of 27.5cm and loving it, next time I will buy 27.0cm because I know I can crank up the top section of the boot to stop my foot sliding forward and get away with a very tight fit for that first week. 

Stomping your heel down as you do up the heel harness is super important in that first week of riding so you can get your heel to the back of the boot asap.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

You should have the entire inside of your foot against a wall to measure the width. But if your measurements are correct, your feet are too wide for standard width boots. I'm sure @Wiredsport will be along at some point to direct you to Salomon Wide (or maybe Burton Wide as your shorter foot is even wider). Given the problems people seem to have with TM-3's, I can't see those ever working.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Your second toe is longer than your first toe which can make boot fitting challenging. 

Might want to try a heel wedge if you feel like things are about the right size but you're being shoved too far forward in them.


----------



## stevebottletw (Jan 5, 2020)

Kijima said:


> As your boots pack out your foot moves further back into the boot giving room for your toes so if you can put up with a tight fit for the first few days you will enjoy a better fit as the boots pack out.
> 
> I started in 29cm boots, now I am in my correct mondo size of 27.5cm and loving it, next time I will buy 27.0cm because I know I can crank up the top section of the boot to stop my foot sliding forward and get away with a very tight fit for that first week.
> 
> Stomping your heel down as you do up the heel harness is super important in that first week of riding so you can get your heel to the back of the boot asap.


Thanks a lot! Did you also feel that it is hard to put your feet in? I was so surprised that it was so hard to fit them in because it literally stuck at the ankle area.


----------



## stevebottletw (Jan 5, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> You should have the entire inside of your foot against a wall to measure the width. But if your measurements are correct, your feet are too wide for standard width boots. I'm sure @Wiredsport will be along at some point to direct you to Salomon Wide (or maybe Burton Wide as your shorter foot is even wider). Given the problems people seem to have with TM-3's, I can't see those ever working.


Thanks! Your method actually makes big differences, my updated measures (+- 0.1cm)

Left foot: 26.2 cm long, 10 cm wide 
Right foot: 26.6 cm long, 10.3 cm wide
The width actually didn't bother me as much as the top pressure and the front toe curl. But maybe I haven't had my foot in the boots long enough. If the updated measures still put me in the wide foot region, I'll look into Burton wide boots. Thanks!


----------



## stevebottletw (Jan 5, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Your second toe is longer than your first toe which can make boot fitting challenging.
> 
> Might want to try a heel wedge if you feel like things are about the right size but you're being shoved too far forward in them.


Thanks! I'll try a heel wedge to see if that helps!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

stevebottletw said:


> Thanks! Your method actually makes big differences, my updated measures (+- 0.1cm)
> 
> Left foot: 26.2 cm long, 10 cm wide
> Right foot: 26.6 cm long, 10.3 cm wide
> The width actually didn't bother me as much as the top pressure and the front toe curl. But maybe I haven't had my foot in the boots long enough. If the updated measures still put me in the wide foot region, I'll look into Burton wide boots. Thanks!


Hi Steve,
26.6 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are at the ow end of the measurement range for this size (the range is 26.1 to 27.0 cm). 26.2 cm is at the lower end of the range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.3 cm is at the higher end for E width at size 9. This requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide boots in size 9. I cannot see your actual measurements above. If you think there is a chance that you are actually below 26.6 cm length on that one foot please let us know. That would pt you in size 8.5 but it would also put you at an EE width. If that were the case I would suggest a different model. 

STOKED!


----------



## stevebottletw (Jan 5, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Steve,
> 26.6 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are at the ow end of the measurement range for this size (the range is 26.1 to 27.0 cm). 26.2 cm is at the lower end of the range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.3 cm is at the higher end for E width at size 9. This requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide boots in size 9. I cannot see your actual measurements above. If you think there is a chance that you are actually below 26.6 cm length on that one foot please let us know. That would pt you in size 8.5 but it would also put you at an EE width. If that were the case I would suggest a different model.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks a lot for the suggestion! I'm going to order the boots to test out (local stores don't have those boots). 

I also noticed that the measurements differ a bit when the ends of my feet only barely brush the wall and wood bricks. When I barely touch the ends, I got the length around 26.8 cm (left) and 27.0 cm (right). This seems like US 9 E (which is still on tghe wide side so I'll still try the Salomon boots)


----------



## stevebottletw (Jan 5, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Steve,
> 26.6 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are at the ow end of the measurement range for this size (the range is 26.1 to 27.0 cm). 26.2 cm is at the lower end of the range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.3 cm is at the higher end for E width at size 9. This requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide boots in size 9. I cannot see your actual measurements above. If you think there is a chance that you are actually below 26.6 cm length on that one foot please let us know. That would pt you in size 8.5 but it would also put you at an EE width. If that were the case I would suggest a different model.
> 
> STOKED!


It looks like my local shops do have wide boots like Burton Ruler, Burton Photon, and Burton ION. Do you think those will work? I plan to go try them on and am wondering what the right width feels like? There are plenty of instructions on how to feel if the length is correct (e.g., your toes touch the liner)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

stevebottletw said:


> It looks like my local shops do have wide boots like Burton Ruler, Burton Photon, and Burton ION. Do you think those will work? I plan to go try them on and am wondering what the right width feels like? There are plenty of instructions on how to feel if the length is correct (e.g., your toes touch the liner)


Hi Steve,
Because your boots have been so far from your Mondo size, the correct size will feel unusual. It will be an everywhere fit, meanind that you will have firm pressure all around your foot. You won't have pain but it will feel unusual at first. Your measurements are very clearly a Mondo 270 at and E width so one of the two Salomon boots above will solve your issues. Please get your heat fit done first thing.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## stevebottletw (Jan 5, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Steve,
> Because your boots have been so far from your Mondo size, the correct size will feel unusual. It will be an everywhere fit, meanind that you will have firm pressure all around your foot. You won't have pain but it will feel unusual at first. Your measurements are very clearly a Mondo 270 at and E width so one of the two Salomon boots above will solve your issues. Please get your heat fit done first thing.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> ...


Thanks! I just posted positive review!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mjin1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Steve,
> Because your boots have been so far from your Mondo size, the correct size will feel unusual. It will be an everywhere fit, meanind that you will have firm pressure all around your foot. You won't have pain but it will feel unusual at first. Your measurements are very clearly a Mondo 270 at and E width so one of the two Salomon boots above will solve your issues. Please get your heat fit done first thing.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> ...



Hi @Wiredsport ,
I noticed you helping out with boot sizing. I followed your instruction on measuring and have 10.5 or 26.67cm length and 4.2 or 10.67cm width. What would you recommend I look for in boots?

thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Mjin,
Based on these measurements you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a Specific Wide boot model. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Ion Wide in size 9. If you would like to post images of your four barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm.

STOKED!


----------



## Mjin1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mjin,
> Based on these measurements you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a Specific Wide boot model. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Ion Wide in size 9. If you would like to post images of your four barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm.
> 
> STOKED!


thank you.I’ll check those out. Would those boots in wide work for their step on versions as well?


----------



## Mjin1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Mjin1 said:


> thank you.I’ll check those out. Would those boots in wide work for their step on versions as well?


----------



## Mjin1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mjin,
> Based on these measurements you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a Specific Wide boot model. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Ion Wide in size 9. If you would like to post images of your four barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm.
> 
> STOKED!


Re: my question around step ons. I currently have a pair of photon step ons size 10.5 w medium step on bindings and feel pain/numbness one both sides of where the clips attach to my boot. That being said, would you suggest ruler wide or ion wide w regular bindings or with step on bindings?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,
No, I would not suggest the Wide step on models. We are still seeing _way_ too many discomfort issues with those.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------

